# New Home Theater Room



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys, I'm planning on doing a new home theater room besides the family room one that I already have. This one would be in the formal living room. 
As you can see in the pic. The entertainment center, tv and fronts will be by the window. The surrounds will be by the couch left and right floor standing or wall. Floor would get in the way with cables and the hallway as you can see. Wall is better but how can I get cables in wall? The surrounds is the challenge and any ideas would really help me. Thank you in advance!




















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

asere said:


> Floor would get in the way with cables and the hallway as you can see. Wall is better but how can I get cables in wall?


Nice room, asere! I just so happen to have some white B&W speakers for sale that would go great with that decor, if you're interested. 

Cables in wall? I ran mine from the attic using an electrical snake like this one. Locating the correct spot wasn't too hard; other cables and duct work routed to the same area gave good reference points. I just drilled into the header using a right-angle drill (needed because it was an outside wall in cramped quarters). It took a few minutes even with a speed bit because of the header's thickness. It also took a little while to reach the outlet box below, because insulation in the outside wall made it difficult to drop straight down. But if you feed enough cable, it will eventually show up near enough to the box to be pulled through from the other end.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Lumen said:


> Nice room, asere! I just so happen to have some white B&W speakers for sale that would go great with that decor, if you're interested.
> 
> Cables in wall? I ran mine from the attic using an electrical snake like this one. Locating the correct spot wasn't too hard; other cables and duct work routed to the same area gave good reference points. I just drilled into the header using a right-angle drill (needed because it was an outside wall in cramped quarters). It took a few minutes even with a speed bit because of the header's thickness. It also took a little while to reach the outlet box below, because insulation in the outside wall made it difficult to drop straight down. But if you feed enough cable, it will eventually show up near enough to the box to be pulled through from the other end.


Thank you Lumen! I think the hard part is routing the cable through the wall up to the attic or the attic down the wall. As you can see there are windows and I am sure I will encounter much wood in between. 
Do you have pictures you can send me of your B&W?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

An alternative to snaking through the wall would be to hide them on the wall inside custom raceways. This site has a lot of eye-opening ideas. Some are made to look like ordinary baseboard molding! 

You can find pics of my speakers by clicking on MY PHOTO GALLERY under my avatar. I included one for convenience below. I'm the original owner, and bought them about two years ago. They haven't been advertised yet, because I need to unbox them to take pics for my ad. The mains are B&W CM-9 S1. The center is B&W CM2 Centre2. Also, the grills (not shown) are light grey and attach magnetically. The mains retail for about $3200. The center retails around $1250. I planned on asking $2250 for the set, but only $2k + shipping to you.
I can have better pics soon if you're interested. Just let me know.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Lumen said:


> An alternative to snaking through the wall would be to hide them on the wall inside custom raceways. This site has a lot of eye-opening ideas. Some are made to look like ordinary baseboard molding!
> 
> You can find pics of my speakers by clicking on MY PHOTO GALLERY under my avatar. I included one for convenience below. I'm the original owner, and bought them about two years ago. They haven't been advertised yet, because I need to unbox them to take pics for my ad. The mains are B&W CM-9 S1. The center is B&W CM2 Centre2. Also, the grills (not shown) are light grey and attach magnetically. The mains retail for about $3200. The center retails around $1250. I planned on asking $2250 for the set, but only $2k + shipping to you.
> I can have better pics soon if you're interested. Just let me know.
> ...


Those speakers are really nice. Sorry when you mentioned you had B&W I thought you were talking about surrounds. I already have SVS Primes I can place there I just need surrounds. Right now its all up in the air. First I just need to make sure I can run wires for the surrounds.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

No harm, no foul! Hope some more people check in with ideas.


----------



## heath2 (Apr 19, 2017)

asere said:


> Guys, I'm planning on doing a new home theater room besides the family room one that I already have. This one would be in the formal living room.
> As you can see in the pic. The entertainment center, tv and fronts will be by the window. The surrounds will be by the couch left and right floor standing or wall. Floor would get in the way with cables and the hallway as you can see. Wall is better but how can I get cables in wall? The surrounds is the challenge and any ideas would really help me. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 139170
> View attachment 139178
> ...


Cool, I'm planning on doing a home theater room too in my new apartment... have the same issues with cables on the way... I think the best option is running them from the attic to hide them as much as possible, otherwise it's a big mess!


----------



## hdcustominstalls (Jul 20, 2017)

This is absolutely fine and up to mark which cover all your needs.


----------

